# fuel shut off mod on brute force 750



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Well im wanting to do the fuel shut off mod to my brute before I have it hydrolock but have no clue how to do it. If anyone has a fuel shut off that will work it would be greatly appriciated. :bigok:


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I just put one on mine the other week. Go to your local auto parts store and go into the small engine section and they should have some. Mine is plastic, black body with a red knob and pretty sure it's got 1/4" barbs on each end. Mine has done great and no more hydralocking while traveling. I cut my fuel line right before it gets to the CVT exhaust and put the valve there. This way it has pretty good access. The fuel line has a black plactic mesh protector on the outside of it. Just follow it to the carbs, can't miss it.


----------



## painterx (Aug 16, 2009)

don't the BF's have one under the seat?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

painterx said:


> don't the BF's have one under the seat?


nope...

I put one on mine.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

painterx said:


> don't the BF's have one under the seat?


If I remember correctly, I had to change a fuel pump on my boys 05 750 and on the top of the fuel pickup there was a valve.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine has a shut off there. Its under the little black box to the rear of the cdi.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> If I remember correctly, I had to change a fuel pump on my boys 05 750 and on the top of the fuel pickup there was a valve.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> U sure ur not talking bout the vent check valve.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

No brutes come with them from the factory to my knowledge.


----------

